# Exposure Area & TV With Flash



## ElizaMM (Jun 11, 2018)

As someone suggested, I purchased a Yongnuo RF603C II, for use with my Canon 7D and realize now, that I don't understand flash lighting.
As a test, I was photographing a chair in indoor daylight & used a fairly fast exposure.
At 1/320s, F32, ISP 100, the picture is over exposed.  When I reduce the TV,
to 1/500x, keeping the F-stop and the ISO the same,  the top half of the picture is correctly exposed, but the bottom half is black.
I haven't found a solution online and would appreciate any suggestion you may have.


----------



## Nwcid (Jun 11, 2018)

1/320 is usually too fast of a shutter speed for flash.  What you are seeing is the mirror not fully open.  Usually you need sync speeds of 1/250 or slower, like everything else there are exceptions.


----------



## adamhiram (Jun 11, 2018)

The maximum flash sync speed on the Canon 7D is 1/250s.  Any faster than that and you'll see the shutter's rear curtain, which will appear as a black bar on your images.  Use 1/250s or slower.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 11, 2018)

TV typically photographs well at f/8 at 1/8 second at ISO 400...somewhere in that general range. You need a rather slow speed, to eliminate a lot of scan bars on the TV image. If the shutter speed is very fast, the flash might create black barring. If one uses too much flash power, it can "wash out" the TV image.


----------



## ElizaMM (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you for the explanations--I should have asked for advice, before wasting time, trying it over and over. I will try the _ f/8 at 1/8 second at ISO 400, _today.


----------



## keen.observer (Jun 12, 2018)

When I snap something on the tv screen, I use auto ISO,  at F/5.6, and either 1/60 of a second, or 1/125 of a second, on my Nikon D7200. It works.


----------



## keen.observer (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't use a flash for tv pix, as the screen provides enough light.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 12, 2018)

Lets make sure of something here before we introduce a possible second problem.

ElizaMM, are you stating you're shooting a Television, or are you shooting in TV (Shutter priority) mode on your camera. These will have two different answers.

I believe the second to be more the case.


ElizaMM said:


> I was photographing a chair in indoor daylight & used a fairly fast exposure.


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 12, 2018)

She is clearly using Tv which usually has a lower case 'v'.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 12, 2018)

john.margetts said:


> She is clearly using Tv which usually has a lower case 'v'.
> 
> Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


Agree but not all are familiar with Canons weird dials


----------



## ElizaMM (Jun 12, 2018)

I meant time value.


----------

